# Best "Wow" product ?



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi all,

On either a black or dark grey coloured car, what product do you know of (or have used) will give you that "WOW" factor ?

I'm looking for a polish / glaze /whatever to go on a couple of cars that have absolutely nothing wrong (paint wise) with them.
No swirls at all and both cars are less than 2 years old.

Just looking for a product that will take the finish up a notch or two.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Prima Amigo, very nice on dark paint. Or a finishing polish such as megs 205, carpro essence etc


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Blackfire kit
Pinnacle wax
Obsession phantom wax
Af illusion


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Glazes
amigo
chemical guys glossworkz, wet mirror finish and blacklight
and some zaino z8 or orchard autocare perfection too finish and up the bling factor.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

good old megs 7


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Carpro essence


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Zaino z8 was one of the things that made me wow the most


----------



## smw (Mar 16, 2016)

I did a dark blue car with Blackfire polish, paint protection and HD wax and it was dripping wet. Looked stunning. I recently did a black pickup with various polishes but finished it with Obsession Evolution and it looked really good. From an amateur point of view if you do each stage thoroughly anything will look great.

Blackfire


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Meguiars #7 show glaze will give you a deep wet look.
Wax- Vic's red wax or R222 wax to add to the finish of #7


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Adams brilliant glaze is a fantastic product and gives a nice wet glossy shine. 
( I have space grey metallic paint) 
For me though it has to be Mitchell and King pure pre wax cleaner followed by a coat of fortitude wax. 
In the 2 and a half years I've owned the car I've never seen a shine on it like it! 
Even my mates have asked what is on the car. 
The depth of shine and gloss are amazing. 
I'll be posting pics later today after I've applied my 3rd and final layer of wax


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

3rd coat? I can't wait to see this😊

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## In House (Dec 3, 2015)

PA Centurion and Black Wulfenite


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I was a bit blown away with this combo over the weekend 

ODK prewax cleanser, 1 coat of a new development wax, a coat of ODK gloss enhancer with another coat of the development wax on top


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> Carpro essence


Agree, fabulous product.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Pittsy said:


> I was a bit blown away with this combo over the weekend
> 
> ODK prewax cleanser, 1 coat of a new development wax, a coat of ODK gloss enhancer with another coat of the development wax on top


Dude, :doublesho I'm a bit blown away by that at the weekend, was it polished first or just applied?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Whatever you use from the above list finished off with M&K QD the glass feel you will get will just make you smile.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

fozzy said:


> Dude, :doublesho I'm a bit blown away by that at the weekend, was it polished first or just applied?


Just applied, no polishing :thumb:


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

AF Illusion gives you that something extra.


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

moochin said:


> 3rd coat? I can't wait to see this😊
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yeah Johns recommendation for best results was to apply 3 coats 24hrs apart so just completed it this morning.
Will do a full write up and get pics up later on :thumb:


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Look forward to it

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

chongo said:


>


 :argie: Stunning matey :argie:


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

Apologies to the OP for hi-jacking their thread. I'll be looking at polishing my car (MK6 Golf GTI Carbon Grey) very soon.
I wondered which one would people recommend to apply by hand? I do have AF tripple (which I haven't used) but I'd prefer a stand alone polish. Condition of the paint work is good, a few light swirls.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

It's pictures like these, with fantastic shine etc that sometimes I wish the coin had landed heads and not tails.....that way id've had Panther Black and not Frozen White! :wall:


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

For me probably Wolfgang Fuzion and ADS fruit glaze

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Blackmass said:


> Apologies to the OP for hi-jacking their thread. I'll be looking at polishing my car (MK6 Golf GTI Carbon Grey) very soon.
> I wondered which one would people recommend to apply by hand? I do have AF tripple (which I haven't used) but I'd prefer a stand alone polish. Condition of the paint work is good, a few light swirls.
> 
> Cheers
> Rob


AF triple will be fine:thumb: but what LSP have you got.


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

I had Bouncers ‘Check The Fleck’ for Christmas (again I haven't used it yet) but I fancy trying one of the ODK waxes, maybe ‘Sterling’?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Go for Glamour, it looks fantastic on met paint as a stand alone LSP.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

chongo said:


> Go for Glamour, it looks fantastic on met paint as a stand alone LSP.


This

Best Odk wax tbh

I rate sterling but glamour ftw


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

********** wax 0102v2. Amazing shine and gloss 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

r222 great value for money...best 'wet' look I have seen 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## ninja250r (Jun 3, 2015)

+1 for Meg's 7 and a wax of your choice. I use Autosmart hard wax.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

There is no real answer to this, even cheap £7.99 stuff i have used from Motor World looked absolutely stunning for a short time. It comes down to durability and how much work you put in with doing quick detailing to try to maintain a good finish. Oily super wet looking show waxes are the best in my opinion but are expensive and dust magnets. The R222 people mention is like a poor mans show wax i guess and looks very good for a while. There is a motorbike version of it that is cheaper but the same stuff possibly from what i read.


----------



## Dodohead (Oct 28, 2011)

Blackmass said:


> Apologies to the OP for hi-jacking their thread. I'll be looking at polishing my car (MK6 Golf GTI Carbon Grey) very soon.
> I wondered which one would people recommend to apply by hand? I do have AF tripple (which I haven't used) but I'd prefer a stand alone polish. Condition of the paint work is good, a few light swirls.
> 
> Cheers
> Rob


Just completed a quick one day detail on my csg last weekend. ...clay, super resin polish followed by a black magic detail wax combo. ....this is what resulted























Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

@Dodohead. Wow! That looks flawless, top job:thumb:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Poorboys bh or prima amigo, topped with r222, superwet look


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

This was a state so I corrected the paint then slapped on some prima amigo and topped off with Meguires Yellow wax then a finish of FK 425

Before

After


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Got a real soft spot for CarPro Essence this season... This was my X4 just completed without an LSP yet... Better finish than I've had with any other product so far.


----------

